
Getting over the fear of MVP - iamwil
http://iamwil.posterous.com/fear-of-mvp-0
======
CapitalistCartr
If, like me, you're not sure which use of MVP he means, it's Minimum Viable
Product.

~~~
steverb
Yeah, I wasn't sure 'til the end of the article.

Went in hoping it was Model View Presenter.

~~~
tomjen3
Why would you fear that? It is just an often used methodology that works okay
but is inferior to the new view first idea (currently only implemented in the
Lift framework and as a library for Clojure).

------
rmoriz
This is especially true if you are currently a tech consultant / developer.

You usually sell through quality/experience and price.

When it comes to building your MVP startup, you will have to make a lot of
sacrifices to the quality and features of the initial product.

I'm still not over this and have tons of small MVPs not released yet because
of the fear the "low quality" may affect my professional reputation.

One thing might be to invent an "alter ego" (another LLC, whatever) just do be
able to release without worries.

